# Online investments, are they risky?



## itsmeagain (6 December 2004)

I AM ABOUT TO INVEST A CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF FUNDS INTO A ONLINE INVESTMENT COMPANY LOCATED OFFSHORE.THEY PROMISE PHENOMINAL RETURNS. CAN ANYBODY HELP ME ON THIS? HERE IS THE LINK TO THERE SIGHT,                                                                   *link removed by moderator. 6/12 15:25. reason: scam alert. Check post 596 if you want to check out the link.*
FEEDBACK ON THIS WOULD BE  APPRICIATED....CHEERS


----------



## Porper (6 December 2004)

Nice try.This has rip off, spam all over it.The "Midas touch" can't be that great if you are trying to sell it to people on forums can it.My opinion only, other people can see for themselves.


----------



## stefan (6 December 2004)

itsmeagain,

I'm sorry but you are either completely out of your mind or, which I think is more likely, you are trying to suck other members of this forum into this scam. Why else would your first post be something like this? Why else would your link have a ref=ladium73 attached to it? This is an indication that you're getting paid per user who clicks on that link or signs up for the scam. Shame on you! Next time you should come up with something a bit more intelligent than that. Aussiestockforums user are not going to fall for this.

I'm not the owner of this forum otherwise your posting would be removed ASAP. This is not the place to post crap like that. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (6 December 2004)

Great call and info stefan, good to see someone's watching out..
 :behead: 

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## itsmeagain (6 December 2004)

Well thanks for the help....as for your info i am still considering this investment. I have registed but not invested yet..i came to this sight because i thought it was a suitable place for advice, being an investment sight. Instead of being met with insight, I was met with arrigance.


----------



## Porper (6 December 2004)

Itsmeagain,

This morning I was careful with my words not wanting to offend you for your spam/scam post or whatever you want to call it.

Good on Stefan for not being quite so polite.Your post will not work on here, we are not all sheep  :sheep: like on some forums.You are totally wasting your time posting that sort of stuff on here.


----------



## Fleeta (6 December 2004)

Either you are really naive or you deserve the treatment you got. Use some common sense! Nobody should get sucked in to things like this. Its not legitimate and its very unethical to try to suck people in.

If you are genuinely concerned about the legitimacy of the investment, try querying the ASIC database at www.asic.gov.au

And while you are at it, learn to spell 'arrogance'

And if you want some great returns, listen to the smart guys on this forum, who will give you some penny stocks that double before your eyes (i.e. NMS, IBA, RFX, HDR, the list goes on).

Remember that nothing comes for free. The only way you can get great returns is to do it yourself through shrewd stock selection.


----------



## stefan (6 December 2004)

> Well thanks for the help....



You're most welcome.


> as for your info i am still considering this investment.



I have no doubt you do... 


> i came to this sight because i thought it was a suitable place for advice, being an investment sight. Instead of being met with insight, I was met with arrigance.



Well, let me put it this way: You came to this site trying to post bull**** and you got what you deserve for it. You see, it's people like you who cause pain and hardship to a lot of people. They may not be intelligent investors but they may be in need of money, desperate to pay a car loan, rent or whatever basic needs they have. They are the prey these scams are targeting and I find that highly unethical. You are obviously part of it, otherwise you'd be out by now. So here's the deal:

I'm a moderator and I will do what I haven't done before. Your link has been removed. You add it again, you will be banned from this forum. You're welcome to post as much as you like but keep in mind that this forum doesn't tolerate that sort of crap. 

Everybody who want's to check out the site can go to http://www.realitymillions.com. 
Now at least nobody can go there without reading all the replies your posting has caused and they will be aware that something is wrong with it before they even get there. On top of that your reference has been removed so that you can't profit in any way.

You seriously need to get a life.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Mofra (6 December 2004)

Stefan,

Welldone for your actions in responce to what was obviously a scam, if not by  itsmeagain than by someone who was sucking the poor soul in.



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> I'm not the owner of this forum otherwise your posting would be removed ASAP. This is not the place to post crap like that.
> Stefan




I would think this thread is good to keep on the site as a warning to newbies, and to hopefully deter anyone else who would post a link of this nature

Keep up the good work,

Mofra


----------



## Joe Blow (6 December 2004)

itsmeagain said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the help....as for your info i am still considering this investment. I have registed but not invested yet..i came to this sight because i thought it was a suitable place for advice, being an investment sight. Instead of being met with insight, I was met with arrigance.



itsmeagain,

Hi, my name is Joe and I am the administrator here.

We welcome everyone at Aussie Stock Forums expect for scammers, spammers and those who make personal attacks on others.

So please, if you wish to contribute in a positive way to the community here, go right ahead... you will be welcomed with open arms. But if all you wish to do is attempt to suck people into scams or post affiliate links you will be shown the door.

This forum is for people serious about intelligent stockmarket discussion.

Consider this your first and only warning.

Cheers... and welcome.  

Joe


----------



## itsmeagain (7 December 2004)

Ok, now that ive been hammered to the absolute max ill let you know i am not a well person and soon won't be able to work due to my illness so i am looking for oppotunity on the net to make a living from home before its to late. I have some money to invest and i want to get it right so i can survive from home. After reading  all aspects of  Reality Millions and the midas story i still am not sure...Would someone really go to all this trouble and give such excellent customer support and then rip off so many people????
ARE YOU SAYING THAT 100% OF ALL INVESTMENT ON THE NET IS A SCAM??  
Are you saying that it is impossible for someone out there who might want to help people?????


----------



## GreatPig (7 December 2004)

From a quick look through the site, I have to say if it was any more hyped it would explode. And there are lots of Web pages, some in different countries, pushing this scheme, presumably to get the referral bonuses.

There are lots of schemes like this around, mostly based in the US. If you want more info, take a look here.

And perhaps sign up for the e-Told reports here, although I have no idea what they're like.

Personally I wouldn't be touching them with a barge pole, legitimate or not. Always remember that high return = high risk, and with these not being in Australia, you don't have any real come-back if you do get ripped off (assuming that you're in Australia, that is).

GP


----------



## itsmeagain (7 December 2004)

Thankyou GreatPig, youv'e givin me the info i was looking for.....


----------



## DRUGGIST (7 December 2004)

Now if you just send the person on top of the list $10 and send this letter out to 10 people you will have hunders of thousands of dollars in a fortnights time.
Druggist


----------



## stefan (7 December 2004)

> After reading all aspects of Reality Millions and the midas story i still am not sure..



If you would have read ALL aspects of Reality Millions and the midas story, then you should have come along this (amongst many other links)

http://www.skepticfriends.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3472

By simply doing a search on Google. Sometimes I have to wonder how little effort it takes to get people's money. 

Let me ask you one thing:
You said that you signed up. Therefore you would have gotten the details about the scam. When you read it, what exactly made you think that this is for real? The claim that you will get-rich-quick by selling get-rich-quick schemes?

Seriously, your claims and your excuses are not adding up. They never will. 


Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Jett_Star (1 February 2005)

I am sorry _itsmeagain_ but most of your replies sound like something a bot would pump out and like someone using sneaky sale pitch tecnniques eg

Posting in the Beginners Lounge

Your first thread and post refers people to a "scam" site  - first pitch

As _stefan_ pointed out...nice referral code!

Indicates to me that you know more about the "scam" and on line investment schemes then you would like us to believe.

When people take a look and provide you critism and feedback, you respond with a story of heart ache - second pitch

I could go on but is not worth it.

Between us we have seen so many scams (and spam) like this that it stands out a mile.


----------



## Frankly (2 February 2005)

IF YOU CANT AFFORD TO LOSE IT DONT INVEST


----------

